# Structures tabs?



## Levi79 (Jun 6, 2011)

So I'm sure there's alot of other people on this forum that absolutely love this band like I do. They are from Toronto, Ontario, Canada. They have been one of my favorite bands ever since I first heard their EP, All of the Above. I really don't think these guys get near the amount of respect or fans as they deserve. They have full length coming out soon. Judging by the little teasers they have released and things the band has said in interviews and stuff, it sounds like it's going to be an amazing record.

There is basically only one of their songs tabbed out and published that I know of. Departure is on Ultimate Guitar, it seemed perfect to me. I think that one of the reasons these guys' stuff doesn't get tabbed out is alot to due with their odd tuning. They tune G A# F A# D# G C.

Anyway, it would be really awesome if someone has some tabs to share or would be interested in tabbing out some of the songs.

If you haven't heard Structures, do yourself a favor and listen to them here: STRUCTURES | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 16, 2011)

Come on. Nobody? There's got to be someone out there who wants these tabs!


----------



## bandinaboy (Jun 16, 2011)

ive learned departure on both a seven string in GCGCFAD and on an eight string in standard, and my band may possibly cover it. but thats the easiest song on the album. if you need any help on that song ill show you what i have (i dont tab). and come see me open up for them if you live on long island haha. /shameless self promotion.


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, Departure is already tabbed out over at UG. These guys just officially got signed to Sumerian so I'm guessing they are going to explode when they release their full length. Then hopefully there won't be such a lack of tabs.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 16, 2011)

Levi79 said:


> Yeah, Departure is already tabbed out over at UG. These guys just officially got signed to Sumerian so I'm guessing they are going to explode when they release their full length. Then hopefully there won't be such a lack of tabs.


 
Agreed. These guys kick serious ass. There need to be more tabs.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bump in case some fans missed this thread!


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 14, 2011)

New song bump!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never heard of this band. Much thanks.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the link! I like the sound of those guys. Any idea what amps they use?


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Hey, thanks for the link! I like the sound of those guys. Any idea what amps they use?


I've seen live videos of them using ENGLs and Oranges. The ENGL I think was an Invader. I also recall seeing them use an Axe-FX so they've probably moved on to those.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jul 22, 2011)

Strange tuning, but awesome band


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't get whats so weird about the tuning... Yeah, its not common, but its just C standard (dropped to drop Bb) with a low G. Not that weird...


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 22, 2011)

For some reason the first time I heard this band I wrote them off completely as another lame djent band, but it would appear I have made a crucial mistake. There are some awesome riffs to be found on their EP, I am definately interested in any tabs that may surface.


----------



## Levi79 (Sep 9, 2011)

Totally forgot I made this thread until now haha.



nostealbucket said:


> its not common, but its just C standard (dropped to drop Bb) with a low G.


If it took you that many words to explain, it's kind of weird.


----------



## Levi79 (Oct 14, 2011)

Tunnel vision bump!


----------



## MisterGroot (Oct 31, 2011)

Their new album is has been a top listen of mine for the past few weeks. Any other thoughts on the new record? The guitar work seems pretty hectic and technical at times. Much luck to the guy with the patience to tab a song such as "Hydroplaning".


----------



## Xenos0176 (Oct 31, 2011)

This band has got to be a real crazy one, especially after getting signed to sumerian. Any ideas on how to define this bands style/subgenre?


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 6, 2011)

Check out this awesome cover of Still Waters: 

The guy claims that he may release tabs if the video gets enough views. So get on it people, I need that shit.


----------



## Xenos0176 (Nov 7, 2011)

For how crazy this band is, i gotta give this guy a lot of credit for attempting this song in the first place


----------



## Levi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

That cover is pretty close. I really hope he makes a tab up. That would be awesome.
Not to start this into a band discussion thread, but I was kind of upset with the full length. They lost some of the technical aspects that made me love them so much and I'm not a fan of the pop punk parts at all. Still Stuctures, so it's still awesome. But still, I expected more.


----------



## Xenos0176 (Nov 14, 2011)

yea they definitely had some nice melodies and such goin on in their EP but yea their style has changed a lot in the album, tho i still like it but for different reasons


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 26, 2011)

Bumpin this to see if any new tabs have surfaced and reminding fans to watch that video of Still Waters. Just a couple hundred more views n he will post tabs !


----------



## MisterGroot (Dec 4, 2011)

Check out their latest play through! Surely a tab can surface for this song soon now.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^ It's hard for me to believe that one guy is using stock Carvin pickups. I couldn't get them to sound good at all on a dirty channel.


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 11, 2011)

MisterGroot said:


> Much luck to the guy with the patience to tab a song such as "Hydroplaning".


I guess that's me haha.

I have something close for a few of the riffs of hydroplaning. I'm going to try getting the whole song eventually.
I had what I had done up here, but I decided that since I knew the tap parts were incorrect and there was less than a minute of the song finished I should finish the whole thing before posting. If anyone wants to help me out on tabbing it out shoot me a PM and I'll show you what I have.


----------



## emergent (Dec 20, 2011)

Levi79 said:


> I guess that's me haha.
> 
> I have something close for a few of the riffs of hydroplaning. I'm going to try getting the whole song eventually.
> I had what I had done up here, but I decided that since I knew the tap parts were incorrect and there was less than a minute of the song finished I should finish the whole thing before posting. If anyone wants to help me out on tabbing it out shoot me a PM and I'll show you what I have.


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 21, 2011)

^ I know. It's still really hard to figure out.


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 25, 2011)

Hydroplaning GP tab up on Ultimateguitar


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 26, 2011)

Fuck. There goes like 4 hours of effort....

Whatever, that's awesome. Learning that shit tomorrow!


----------



## teabagger (Dec 26, 2011)

I met one of those guys in long and mquade about a month ago.


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 26, 2011)

Levi79 said:


> Fuck. There goes like 4 hours of effort....
> 
> Whatever, that's awesome. Learning that shit tomorrow!


 

I got a 7 string on the way should be here in a few days and I'm dyin to get that thing n this is gonna be the first thing i learn on it I think. It seems pretty accurate judging by the video, but there is a tapping part that I'm pretty sure is wrong. The part that is onthe highest strings:

t p h h t p h h
14-5-8-11----------
-----------15-6-9-12 seems pretty much impossible to play at that speed and in the video the guitarists aren't doin any sort of crazy 5-8-11 stretch so I'm guessing that should be somethin like:

t h h h t h h h
14----8-11-----------
----10------15---9-12
---------------10-----

Maybe I dunno.


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm going to need to tune one of my 7's to this. The lack of tension when I tune my drop Ab axe to this is almost unusable. And tuning my 8 that high is kind of risky.


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 31, 2011)

Paralyzed Playhrough.


----------



## Legg91 (Jan 1, 2012)

Love this band so so much, saw them in September last year (2011) and played only two songs but were still extremely tight. I saw them again last month when their full-length came out and they've only gotten better. Anyway I'm going to try and make a tab for paralyzed when I get around to it


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 1, 2012)

I looooooove the part that starts at 1:30 in Paralyzed.


----------



## Sikthness (Jan 2, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> I looooooove the part that starts at 1:30 in Paralyzed.


 
Yeah too bad they edited the video so its nearly impossible to see what they are playin durin that part .


----------



## Erra (Jan 17, 2012)

Would anyone care to make a tab out of the album song "Divided By" - "/"? The chords are like super ear candy and all the melodies going on... I love it!

I would actually pay for that tab, anyone wanna make $15? haha


----------



## thrashcomics (Feb 20, 2012)

when i saw them one guy was playing a jvm410. i asked him how he got it to sound so badassed and he texted me pictures of his settings but i lost them. i know he mentioned using bkps now but i am wondering what they used on the album.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Feb 25, 2012)

if you like structures, then check out a band called volumes they are sick. they have some stuff that is progressive but some that is straight djent. they kick ass. periphery is pretty badass too.

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="YouTube - Broadcast Yourself" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> -volumes


http://youtu.be/MfOnq-zXXBw -periphery


----------



## Tyler (Mar 4, 2012)

thrashcomics said:


> when i saw them one guy was playing a jvm410. i asked him how he got it to sound so badassed and he texted me pictures of his settings but i lost them. i know he mentioned using bkps now but i am wondering what they used on the album.



Y U NO KEEP PICTURES
For real though, the guitarists in the band are super chill and love to answer questions and help. I'd be eager to see their settings if I have another chance to see them live instead of looking at his carvin the whole time xD


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lives Once Abstract said:


> if you like structures, then check out a band called volumes they are sick. they have some stuff that is progressive but some that is straight djent. they kick ass. periphery is pretty badass too.
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="YouTube - Broadcast Yourself" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> -volumes
> 
> ...



Periphery?  Never heard of 'em...


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 7, 2012)

is anyone workin on any tabs? Specifically Encounter and In Pursuit of... The guy who covered Still Waters claims he was tabbing it out, but shit its been months and still no word on whether or not he is workin on it.


----------

